#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  my hardly created presentation

## OkabeTomoko

Three days ago, I luckily created .pptx file in PowerPoint 2007. After numerous efforts of opening presentation, it didn't correctly open without any error messages.

----------


## Special-K

Do you want us to guess what those error messages are?

----------

